# owner group for DRI?



## PClapham (Feb 20, 2014)

I have a friend who has dri points and doesn't know what to do with them.  Isn't there an owner group on yahoo or somewhere that she can hook into?
Thanks
Anita


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 20, 2014)

This web site has information on that topic.  Look under DRI for help about points.


----------



## csalter2 (Feb 21, 2014)

*Owner group on Facebook*

There is also an owner group on Facebook. Go to Diamond Resorts Owners. We have a lot of information for owners and we provide lots of advice as well. We are DRI owners from across the globe.


----------



## redmac (May 4, 2014)

*Facebook link*

Please list the link for the owners DRI page on Facebook -- can't connect
Redmac


----------



## kalima (May 4, 2014)

*FB group*

I am really rubbish with the computer....not sure how to post a link...just go onto facebook and type in Diamond Resorts Members  only one group will show with that exact name....then someone will have to add you

https://www.facebook.com/groups/6178828475/?fref=ts


----------



## kalima (May 4, 2014)

*haha*

I think I actually posted the link!!


----------



## redmac (May 4, 2014)

*redmac*

Yes, you did add link

How do I get someone to add me -- it is a closed group and when I selected join - request was cancelled

Thanks
Redmac


----------



## csalter2 (May 4, 2014)

*I will add you.*



redmac said:


> Yes, you did add link
> 
> How do I get someone to add me -- it is a closed group and when I selected join - request was cancelled
> 
> ...



I will add you to the group now if someone has not.


----------

